# Leather Cadillac Jacket



## SomeRset (Mar 30, 2014)

Leather Cadillac jacket. Great condition. Size XL. $120 plus shipping. No paypall. Please email with any questions.


----------



## SomeRset (Mar 30, 2014)

Make offer, I am a Buick guy lol.


----------



## SomeRset (Mar 30, 2014)

Sold, Thanks!!!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

SandraJohn said:


> This is nice I was searching for this a lot few times back. I was searching leather Cardillac jacket for my brother to gift him at his birthday. I searched many stores online found one that is really money saving & ordered this through AliExpress Coupons. But this time I want to touch some new places if you ever want to sale other jackets contact me. Thanks for sharing this with us.


 Welcome to 2014


----------

